# 2 Stroke Break-in procedure(s)



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Other than reading and following the owners manual instructions can you give me any advice as to the proceedures, break-in oil type, etc. that can help me insure a good long life for my new Yamaha?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Qwners manual says it all.
One bit of advice...invest in a OEM shop manual,
if you plan to do your own repairs over the years.


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have 4 gallons of Blendzall Green Label oil. Can I use it in this outboard?

#460 "Green Label" 2-Cycle Racing Castor


    The "original", formulated from the cleanest-burning castor. Blends with gasoline or methanol to provide sustained performance at high internal temperatures and RPMS. Contains a rust inhibitor and seal preservative. Seperation may occur with some gasoline in temperatures below 50 degrees Farenheit. Add 2 oz. #490 Power Booster to one gal. gasoline to eliminate seperation.

Nope, not good for outboard motors that run anything but wide open throttle. (racing)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Never heard of it before, had to go look it up,
I never know what I'm gonna learn around here.

http://members.tripod.com/matt_87/products.html

I don't know enough to comment.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Castor based 2-stroke is not good to run all of the time, unless u like to do top-end jobs..  I'll run it every once in a while, a little more carbon build up than synthetics, but it smells, oh so good.. ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You should pack that nasty stuff up and send it to me ... LOL

I run quicksilver 25:1 for 12 gallons for break in

Dave


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

I use it in my model airplane engines....

I bought a set of floats for one of my planes so I can fly off the water and after I crash I can go get it with my new skiff...... ;D


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmm....

Brand new outboard, run it extremley LEAN, after break-in run it rich at 100:1 fuel/oil ratio. 


An interesting read....
http://dirtbike.off-road.com/dirtbike/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=400487


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://mercuryperformance.com/news/latest/break-in-procedures-for-2-and-4-stroke-outboards.html

New 2 stroke engine...run oil rich.
Double regular mix first 10 hours.


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

I also used some CRC Di-Electric grease in the squeeze cheese can and shot a dab in the spark plug boots and all of the wire connectors one at a time. 

The wire connector boots are well made but there is no grease to protect the plated connectors. Hopefully the grease will also protect the copper wire and keep salt/water from corroding the wire(s).

http://www.crcindustries.com/ei/content/prod_detail.aspx?PN=05105&S=Y


----------

